# My uncle shot/killed my cousin on Sunday



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

To drive Slippy's thread about gun safety home, I wanted to start a new thread since members might not come back to his thread.

My uncle shot and killed my cousin this last Sunday. The gun didn't shot him, my uncle did for all gun haters out there. I don't know the entire story (I really don't care), but end result is the same. Dead cousin and Uncle is in jail.

No need for condolences, but thank you.

Be careful folks and thanks Slippy.

Slippys thread.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/handguns-pistols-revolvers-long-rifles-shotguns-sks-ak-ar/13503-firearm-safety-never-assume.html


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A lesson in safety, learned too late...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

wow that is bad news. Was he mental?


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

LONE WOLF said:


> wow that is bad news. Was he mental?


No... I got mixed stories. We'll wait for what the courts say what happened. I wasn't that close to them anyway. Family is in shock of course...


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Sometimes I think people get too comfortable with firearms, get too comfortable, become careless. I work with electricity, and have for the last 35 1/2 years. Electricity and firearms, two things, that takes a mental effort not to get too comfortable with. Get sloppy, get dead. Sorry about the tragic event and the loss in your family. MSdave
On second thought, perhaps I should have used the term "lose respect for" ? Either way, both are something you have to focus on what you are doing at ALL times.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A number of years ago, here locally a grandfather and grandson were deer hunting. They were using shotguns in the heavy undergrowth.
Grandpa hears rustling and movement in the brush, fires, and kills his grandson.
When he saw what he had done, he had a fatal heart attack. When they were found, they were both together and both dead.

Safety Rule - Know your target.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Tragic. Condolences.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Sounds to me like you think it may have been more than a tragic accident. In either case you and your family have my condolences, I am sorry for your loss.

-Infidel


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Was it his son or his brother or sister son? Either way sad.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

So sorry to hear about that. Prayers for all concerned.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I reviewed a case today in which a man was displaying his brand new 1911 and showing it to friends on the top floor of his apartment. At some point (due to negligence) the gun discharged, the bullet transected the floor and struck his friend who was downstairs playing beer pong right in the top of his head killing him instantly. His friend is dead and his life is indelibly changed. He is a convicted felon now having plead guilty to either reckless or negligent homicide.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Horrible to hear of such losses. Sorry to those hurt and all I can do is wish you peace and well being.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

sorry for your loss....


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

=(
Hard lessons to learn.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorry story to hear,sorry for your loss.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I reviewed a case today in which a man was displaying his brand new 1911 and showing it to friends on the top floor of his apartment. At some point (due to negligence) the gun discharged, the bullet transected the floor and struck his friend who was downstairs playing beer pong right in the top of his head killing him instantly. His friend is dead and his life is indelibly changed. He is a convicted felon now having plead guilty to either reckless or negligent homicide.


Too sad. Everybody I ever knew or heard tell about who clowned around with 1911's wound up busting one off unintended at some point. I could tell some first hand stories..but no need to get the haters riled up again.


----------

